# Lame Chicken



## Cha567 (5 mo ago)

I have a 2 year old d'uccle rooster that has been lame for about a month. No sores or bumble foot just hobbles and drags his foot. Could it be ingrown feathers? Foot isn't red or irritated. Not sure what to do. Any ideas? Have tried soaking it in Epson salts.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you checked higher on his leg for any signs something isn't right?


----------



## Cha567 (5 mo ago)

Not sure what I'm suppose to feel for. But seems OK to me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Any swelling, anything that doesn't feel the same as the other leg. The lame leg being hotter than the other leg. It's not the easiest thing to do with feathered legged birds but it might give you some answers.


----------



## Cha567 (5 mo ago)

There is a bump up by where his fibia and femur crime together. I'm guessing he broke something and I don't think we can splint it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just to make sure, there is not a corresponding bump on the other leg? And it's not an open sore? And it's hard, not soft?

You can try dissolving a 325 mg aspirin in a gallon of water to see if that helps with the limp. 

Yes, I ask a ton of questions but there is a reason for it. Soft says one thing, infection. Hard could be a couple of things.


----------



## Cha567 (5 mo ago)

Bump is hard. No open sores. It is getting worse. He could hibble around. Yesterday he didn't want to put any weight on it. We separated him and I will try the aspirin.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, the lump is right where a the joint is? No movement at all if you manipulate the area? The lump isn't visible to you at all? That last question is because they can get cancer. I had one that developed cancer on his leg.

You can try stabilizing the spot with a little vet wrap. Don't wrap too tight or too thick.


----------



## Cha567 (5 mo ago)

He was worse this morning and couldn't pick his head up. We ended up putting him down. Thank you for all the help.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry. Of all the roosters the little D's are special. I wish there was some answer to what happened.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm so sorry.


----------

